# Happy Thanksgiving



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Just wanted to take the time to wish everyone and their family a 
Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving HF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do hope this is a joyous day for all of our HauntForum Families!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving you crazy Americans you!!!! Enjoy your Turkey gobble gobble!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Turkey day! May you're Thanksgiving turkey's ghost haunt your yard next year!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

i am thankfuly for my air compressor, my corpselator, my severed heads, my chunks of meat, my 19 volt cordless drill, my pit, my...... hahaha - o come on now - you know thats what all of you are thinking while everyone else is saying grace  happy thanksgiving you and all your loved ones!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

The only day of the year I like going to the inlaws!....LOL Just kidding.

Happy Thanksgiving All!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Turkeyday to all...and to all a good *nap*.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Enjoy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!*


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

umm, just a tip....no trying to make a prop at the table with the carcus of the turkey.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ScareShack said:


> umm, just a tip....no trying to make a prop at the table with the carcus of the turkey.


There goes my skeletal parrot prop idea!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> There goes my skeletal parrot prop idea!


ahh... do it...take pics as well. what a better way to eat and play all at the same time.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Gobble Gobble


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day all you turkeys!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanksgiving would be SOOOOOO much better if we could spend the day with haunters instead of family. OK, so the haunters are my family, but how do I get rid of all these other people who seem to have taken root in my house?


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

trishaanne said:


> Thanksgiving would be SOOOOOO much better if we could spend the day with haunters instead of family. OK, so the haunters are my family, but how do I get rid of all these other people who seem to have taken root in my house?


Um.....Haunt Them? Must be a trick question. 

Happy Thanksgiving!
:zombie:


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to All


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey happy cooked turkey corpse day everyone!

-TM


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OOhhhhhh...I am so fuuuuuulllll. Ate..to..much. Eyelids...heavy. Belt....loosened. Can't...stay..awa.....ZZZZZzzzzzzz....


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

ugh.... I'm soooo full!!! lol Happy Thanksgiving guys!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Love that Turkey Day! Happy Thanksgiving, all!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

ugh 
ate too much 
nuf said


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hope everyone had a great day of food, friends and family!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Day After Thanksgiving. Otherwise know as Black Friday. What's the point of shopping if they've taken the Halloween stuff off the shelves?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya really!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Amen HZ!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome day, even with the travel.
Having a new member to your family, way too cool.

We had 2 great meals and Joe was awesome at both gatherings, looks like he likes to party!?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ya know we still waiting for pics of the lil guy Jeff... your really slackin here


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

BooGirl666 said:


> Ya know we still waiting for pics of the lil guy Jeff... your really slackin here


I know...I mentioned that I would work on that this weekend.


----------

